# The Fretwork Clock



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

There are some who showed an interest in seeing this clock on another thread. I didn't want to hi jack that thread with pictures of the clock so I decided to post it here. I made this quite some time ago and I don't think that I know a person who hasn't expressed an interest in having it in their home. I hope you like it.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW!!!! That's amazing. I like scroll sawing but no way do I have the patience for that. You do great work.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

That is incredible. Looks like it should be in a museum.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Kenbo, that is utterly amazing!!! You are very talented!


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

That is totally _unbelievable_!!!! Fantastic craftsmanship!! Thanks for sharing it!!!

LT


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Holy crap.


----------



## MKandyman (Dec 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I can't imagine the hours that went into that!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've seen this before and I'm still amazed by it. 
It should be in a museum ken.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Love the lit up shot, incredible!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea what they all said :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That is some serious scrolling there. That's what you call a showstopper. I love you lighted shot. Very, very impressive work, Kenbo.


----------



## KLadwig (Oct 6, 2012)

That looks amazing. Is the wine bottle holder at the bottom attached?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

That is some really intense work there!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work Kenbo. Just incredible. Is this your own design? Where did you get the inspiration?


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow that is amazing. I saw that immediately when you posted the sewing pics in the wagon build and was very impressed. Would you
mind sharing the total hours in this project?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ken

I knew you were an amazing scroll saw wizard, but I had no idea that you were *THAT* good! All those matching pieces and even a domed top! I'd really be interested in how you managed that part. Great work buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

wow, completely speechless. great piece.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

That is amazing, but with you I've come to expect nothing less.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

That is amazing. Holy cow. How many hours were in that?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

KLadwig said:


> That looks amazing. Is the wine bottle holder at the bottom attached?


 
Nope. The wine bottle holder is just another piece of woodworking that lives under the clock. The wine bottle is filled with sand from the place that Mrs Kenbo and I spent our honeymoon.





> Is this your own design? Where did you get the inspiration?


This is not my design. I added my own touches like the frosted windows and the wiring for the lights. The stand with the cabriole legs is my design and it was my first shot at legs like this. I had fun making those.




> Would you
> mind sharing the total hours in this project?





> Holy cow. How many hours were in that?


 
If memory serves me correctly, I put about 120 hours of cutting into this one. That doesn't include the sanding, assembling, wiring and finishing. That's strictly 120 hours of scrolling.



> I'd really be interested in how you managed that part. Great work buddy.


The domed top is actually an illusion. The "dome" part is cut out of the uprights, giving the illusion of a dome, while the panels between the uprights are slightly tapered to add to the illusion. Quite the effect actually.



Thanks for the kind words guys. I wish I had the room in my house. I would make another one of these in a heartbeat. I had a blast making this one but I just don't have the room for another one.
:laughing:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I might be able to find some room here Kenbo, if that is of any help to you.

I am always looking to do somebody a good turn. Faboulous work, but I guess putting that amount of hours into your work does bring some rewards.

I could tell by your concentration on the sewing machine that you have the ability to follow through when you make a commitment to yourself. A bit like your mate from Kentucky.

Pete


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> If memory serves me correctly, I put about 120 hours of cutting into this one. That doesn't include the sanding, assembling, wiring and finishing. That's strictly 120 hours of scrolling.


That's all??? A real quickie.:laughing: Very nicely done.








 







.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

The clock is real nice, but the cabinet is kinda bland....:laughing:


Very nice job, but what else would one expect from you?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

are you sewious... really?


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I love it Ken. It is projects like this that have me really wanting to go buy another scroll saw today.
I use to look at the Wildwood Designs catalog all the time, just dreaming I could ever pull off something like this, now I think I have to attempt it.

Any guesses as to how many blades you went through?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is AMAZING! I put it right up there with building a tower with playing cards, very delicate! There is no way I could do that and still be SANE!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

just Josh said:


> Any guesses as to how many blades you went through?


I'm going to guess it at about 20-30 blades.
Give it a try, you wont regret it.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I'm going to guess it at about 20-30 blades.
> Give it a try, you wont regret it.


20 or 30? Holy cow, I would have guessed about 75 or 80, lol

one small "welcome" plaque I made one time, only about 4 by 10 inches, approx 80 inside cuts, I burned up about 20 blades on it alone. But, it was cut from 1/2 inch tree of paradise wood


----------



## jsr (Jan 9, 2013)

WOW!!! You got some time on your hands.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I've been too speechless about the quality of this to comment until now-- very nice Kenbo! However, I do need to explain why I now can comment. You see, my folks are visiting for the weekend, and I decided to show this off to my my mom. Her first comment? "What a beautiful cat!" She also says the clock is gorgeous too!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

schnitz said:


> Well, I've been too speechless about the quality of this to comment until now-- very nice Kenbo! However, I do need to explain why I now can comment. You see, my folks are visiting for the weekend, and I decided to show this off to my my mom. Her first comment? "What a beautiful cat!" She also says the clock is gorgeous too!


 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. That's hilarious. What makes it even funnier, is the fact that the cat is not living. It's a toy that has a breathing mechanism in it that makes the cats body raise and lower slightly to give it the illusion of breathing. It belonged to one of my daughters and they were going to throw it out. My wife saved it from the garbage and decided to place it under the clock. (under the clock is where our cat decided that she would curl up and die in her sleep when it was her time to go. She was really old)
You can let your mother know that although the cat is beautiful (I'm not really a cat person) she can probably get her own version at Walmart. :laughing: I love moms.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow! That hurts just looking at it! Can't imagine how many hours that took! That's incredible detail. You're a better man than I Gunga Din. :laughing:


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

there's big design flaw here. i would look over to see what the time is and an hour and a half would pass by.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I read in another post you had posted pics of this. I had caught a glimpse of it on the wagon thread, so I HAD to find this thread. Man I love this. Truly amazing. Patience and talent, you have in wagonloads.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Extremely beautiful work Ken ! You certainly make Canada proud :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cranbrook2 said:


> Extremely beautiful work Ken ! You certainly make Canada proud :thumbsup:


 
Thanks John. I appreciate that.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kenbo,
Just curious, how much of this project was non scroll saw work?
With the tapered parts, did you cut the angles on a miter saw?

Are you familliar with the York Minster Cathedral clock? I really really want to build that one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

just Josh said:


> Kenbo,
> Just curious, how much of this project was non scroll saw work?
> With the tapered parts, did you cut the angles on a miter saw?
> 
> Are you familliar with the York Minster Cathedral clock? I really really want to build that one.



Aside from the base with the cabriole legs, the entire clock was cut on the scroll saw, from top to bottom.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Blown away bud! Amazing work.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Omg. Amazing..........


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Makes me wish I had more time. Great work. It's inspiring.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to say that its not my style. But what excellent work. Respect! I have neither the skill nor patience to tackle a project like that. I admire those that do.


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

*There is a very fine line between a "hobby" and a "mental illness"*


Now i know that fine line that you are talking about 

Kenbo you really can control your nerves and i bleave you have a lot of patience. This is an excellent job :thumbsup:


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Some of kenbo's work that I have seen on here has tempted me to buy a scroll saw. I don't know that I am ready to be lackluster at yet another thing. I think of myself as a jack of all trades and a master of none. Kenbo can not say that. Definitely a master!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Kenbo. Could you recomend some good scroll saws.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Believe it or not my mom gave me a hagner cast off from her toll painting days and I've had it in my shop for 10 years. No probs. not the best for blade changing since its older but works great.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

MasterSplinter said:


> Kenbo. Could you recomend some good scroll saws.


I've said it before and I'll say it again. The DeWalt DW788 is one of the best bangs for the buck for an entry level saw. With a 20" throat and low vibrations, you can't really go wrong with this saw. There are some other saws on the market and I have worked on a lot of them, but I was the happiest with my DeWalt. The others just didn't compare. (that was, until I got my Excalibur. But then, that's a whole new price range)


----------



## docferg (Feb 6, 2008)

*Fret work*

Kenbo: That is great work you executed on that large fret work. I have been looking once again for fret work patterns. Some one mentioned Wild Woods Design and I believe I had gotten fret plans from them before. One of my favorites was for a clock I made for my wife. I had a request to make another of these clocks but cannot remember what supplier I used and of course I did not make a copy of the pattern.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Ive never seen anything like it.Amazing!b You better be careful,you know when Eienstien died they took his brain out to see how it worked.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

That is beautiful...You are a master at fretwork. That would cause my poor little Craftsman scroll to explode from exhustion (again.)


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> There are some who showed an interest in seeing this clock on another thread. I didn't want to hi jack that thread with pictures of the clock so I decided to post it here. I made this quite some time ago and I don't think that I know a person who hasn't expressed an interest in having it in their home. I hope you like it.
> View attachment 58149
> 
> 
> ...


It is an amazing clock. I would love to build something like that one day.

The only reason my mind is not getting blown is because I found this a month after I realized what a Scroll Saw can do. Now I see inside and straight cuts and I get mental pictures of locking the blade back in place every 30 seconds.
(Actually I saw a video of a very similar clock about 3 weeks ago and I was stunned. Yes, I cannot really get exited with something that I know how it is made.  It is is just me.)

Maybe you have videos of the process making this clock? I would love to see that!

Allow me to be the first person that would not want to have this in his house. Simply I have no room for it and it would be a sacrilege to put this beautiful piece of sheer awesomeness somewhere where it might get damaged.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Scinzon said:


> It is an amazing clock. I would love to build something like that one day.
> 
> The only reason my mind is not getting blown is because I found this a month after I realized what a Scroll Saw can do. Now I see inside and straight cuts and I get mental pictures of locking the blade back in place every 30 seconds.
> (Actually I saw a video of a very similar clock about 3 weeks ago and I was stunned. Yes, I cannot really get exited with something that I know how it is made.  It is is just me.)
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. Unfortunately, this clock was made long before I started documenting my woodworking on video. I wish that wasn't the case, but it is.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

No problem. 
I too build stuff that are totally undocumented.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh my... that is beyond remarkable!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great work. I bet it took a long time to make it. I am no expert but this is the best fret work I have seen.

Don


----------

